# Supprimer partitions PC et MAC d'un disque dur externe.



## hrurussia (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous! Tout d'abord je tiens a m'excuser si la question que je me pose ne l'a pas déjà été. 
Je vous expose mon problème; j'ai acheté un disque dur externe Lacie par Starck pour transférer des fichiers d'un Mac a un PC et pour ensuite luiliser en tant que disque dur externe. Cependant, au premier branchement, j'ai crée sans le vouloir deux partitions dessus. Une Pc, denviron 450 Gigas et une Mac de 50. Je voudrais donc savoir si il sera possible une fois mes fichiers déplaces et le disque dur vide de refusioner ces deux partitions afin d'utiliser le disque dur pour mon futur Macbook Pro et optionnellement un iBook g4.  

Merci pour vos futures réponses


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu es excusé parce que tu es nouveau ici, mais tu te doutes bien que cette question a déjà été traitée.

La réponse est l'utilitaire de disque (c'est d'ailleurs indiqué dans la documentation de LaCie)

/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaires de disque

Tu partitionnes le disque en une partition HFS+ journalisée (schéma GUID pour démarrer sur Intel  schéma Carte de Partition Apple pour autre usage).

Debuter sur Mac : l'Utilitaire de disque

Sauvegarde les logiciels LaCie qui se trouvent sur le disque. Personnellement, je grave toujours un CD de ceux-ci.


----------



## hrurussia (19 Décembre 2009)

Désole pour la répétition du sujet... Mais merci beaucoup pour ta réponse! J'avais peur d'avoir foutu mon disque dur en l'air.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2009)

un moment

choses utiles
Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------

